

Show HN: 30 Day Challenges - Feedback Wanted - MadMikeyB
http://30daychallenges.net/

======
bsinger
I think there's a lot of potential here. If it grows a lot, I could see a lot
of cool things you could do with the data. I'd definitely be interested in
reading a blog sort of like OkTrends (<http://blog.okcupid.com/>) for personal
goals.

Also, I wasn't able to access any of the forum posts. I wasn't redirected to
the login page, so I'm not sure what's wrong.

Good Luck!

~~~
MadMikeyB
I've fixed the forum posts, and I'll have a read of OkTrends, seems
interesting - not enough data to use as of yet, though :)

------
qxb
Nice idea for a site.

Design feedback: Perhaps this is just my personal preference but I found the
text very difficult to read (typeface choice + not enough leading). I also
could barely make out hyperlinks because the colour was so close to the rest
of the text and there was no underlining.

I'm using Chrome on a Mac.

~~~
MadMikeyB
I've changed the font type from the "ultra thin" that it was to a normal
weight, added some line-height and fixed the hyperlinks. Thanks!

